# Square tubing plugs for metal stand - where to buy?



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

On a new to me metal stand, the plugs for the feet are broken/missing and I would like to replace them before putting it into service on the tile floor. Are there any retailers in the gta, the square tubing for the stand is 1" OD, 7/8" ID.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Are they the same as the top ones? I would think your best chnce to find one would be a stand retailer. Possibly, you might find something like that at Home Depot. They seem to carry all sorts of caps and such in the hardware section.


----------



## tijuanatoad (May 17, 2010)

Home Depot and Rona carries the 1" and 1/2" square plugs in their hardware section along with nails. They are usually found above the area with metal bars and angles. Usually $0.50-0.75 each.


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

i'll give the big orange box a try when i'm there picking up tiles tomorrow - thank for the suggestion.

Update: Found them exactly where tijuanatoad said they would be


----------

